# detecting a bite



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

i was out on the beach a few weeks ago with that terrible east wind and i was on my toes and made several mad dashes to my pole thinking that it was a bite but when i would feel the line, there wasnt a fish. Is there a way i can maneuver around that constant swaying and yanking from the waves or maybe i should just not fish in nast conditions. any advice as to equpiment or strategy would help.


----------



## boogie (Feb 6, 2009)

When you get a reel bite your pole will double over, sometimes taking it into the sand. Smaller fish such as catfish or whiting will nibble. It's been really rough lately just hang in there and you will score!:banghead


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Watch you rod and you should be able to see the rythmic movement from the waves. When you get bit your rod will bounce around alot more or it will go go slack, which means the fish ate and is running to the beach


----------



## catchenbeatsfishen (Nov 25, 2007)

Circle hooks, weight on a fish finder slide and a long rod. You can use heavier weights and still feel the fish. Using circle hooks the fish has a better chance at hooking its self before you pick the rod up, but remember just crank - don't jerk.


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

I know what you mean.

Circle hooks are the best thing to ever happen to "rod holder" fishing. I've caught a dozen or so pomps, blacks, and redifish over the last few trips. All had the hook in the corner of the mouth and were on really well. So baisically they cover my butt when im wondering "is that the waves or...?"

I also like to use hi vis line like Ande envy green. Sufixmakes a neon Tangerine in thierSeige seriesI really like as well.With multiple lines out you can see where each is headed (rolling b/c not enough weight or swimming away with a fish)at a given time. 

The heavy and cheapie surf rods that I use arent exactly fine tuned and delicateinstruments. A 14" pompano does not make them double over. I bring each line in every ten minutes or so to check for bait (damn crabs). Sometimes I pick a rod out of the holder just to find a fish on (thank you circle hooks [Owner 2/0 Light Mutu]).


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

The bottom line is, when you get a bite there is no doubt. I had the same problem when I first started surf fishing but I soon learned that if you have to ask yourself, "was that a bite or waves" then it's not a bite.



And Go Gators!


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

Good advice from everyone. In almost all cases, when pompano hit, you know it because the rod bends over dramatically. The only times I don't know I have a hooked pompano is when I fall asleep and that's when you really appreciatecircle hooks. One time, I was reading andrealized that a guy walking along the water's edge was all tangled in my line and giving me a dirty look. The pompano got hooked, realized what he was up against, surrenderedand swam right up to the beach. Circle hooks saved the day!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Circle hooks all the way for me too. I'd like to add that when the surf is up and a rod doesn't get checked for a while, you risk losing your gear. Meaning, the weight will get buried down in the sand so deep that you sometimes will snap the line just to get it back onto shore so you can continue fishing with it. I try to use the Owner hooks also and with there not being many in a pack, I cherish all my rigs I tie. I use a 4' sand spike and all my rods are 13', so it kinda helps keep the line out of the waves close to the beach. I even clip bells ontop of them for when I am going to walk and search for fleas.That way I don't see a nice Penn being drug into the surf. Plus loosen the drag just a little bit too. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

"Plus loosen the drag just a little bit too." 


No, loosen your drag up a LOT so a big hit doesn't drag your rod and reel into the drink.

Your drag should slip before it pulls your rig into the water.

You will still be able to detect a hit even with the drag super loose.

As soon as you get a hit and pick the rod up, tighten the drag.


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

"When youve got a bite youll know it" Isnt always true. One time i was reeling in my rig to re bait and there was a 3 foot shark on the end, close to dead because hed probably been on there for a while and id never noticed. I even had my drag loose and my clicker on. Weird. He revived BTW


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

A longer rod with a more flexible tip makes bite detection better.



I have compared a 12 foot with a 13 foot rod with the same ratings and find the 13 footer has better bite detection. JMHO C2


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

If the waves are breaking real hard look for a quick pop or let off in the line tension after the rod bends, this is a wave.

Also if your line is set and not moving in the waves look for the line to go slack real fast. This is a FISH, you may not even see the rod bend just straiten up and the line goes slack fast. Also it is important to make sure the line is set properly and your rod tip is bent a little so if the waves make it bend consistently you'll get to now the difference between a bite and a wave. Theiris a big difference in the way the rod reacts, but it dos take a while to learn the difference especially sense most rods react differently.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Ultralite (another member of the forum) says you can see the pomps fighting the rod after the waves finish pulling the rod down.I believe he is correct, as he caught 4 or 5 pomps the other day and we ate them at his house! They were delicious.


----------

